# Pet Friendly?



## Rialeigh (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi All,

My family is relocating to the Oieras, Estoril, or Cascais (west of Lisbon) area in the next few months. We will be bringing our 50lb. dog over with us. The game plan is to find a short term apartment for <2 months until we can determine exactly where we want to stay. My question is:

How easy will it be to find a short term apartment that allows pets? (If necessary I can leave her back in the states with family until we have our final location settled, this just costs extra $$)

How easy is it to find a dog friendly house to rent in the 1,800 Euro range?

And finally, I have heard that Lisbon is dog friendly... is it really true?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Rialeigh 

First a very warm welcome to ExpatForum.

What breed of dog do you have? 

You might like to have a look at this site for information on bringing a pet into Portugal as there are certain requirements that need to be met.

Portugal Pet Dog or Cat Passport to enter Portugal - PetTravel.com


----------



## Rialeigh (Sep 17, 2013)

She is a Carolina Dog (also called and American Dingo) it is a rare breed but think 50 lb short hair huskey-ish. She is a little on the big side but she is not aggressive at all.


----------



## Rialeigh (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a native Portuguese breed that looks just like her but a little smaller. The Portuguese Podengo


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doesn't alter the requirements for bringing her into EU or landlords reluctance to allow pets, not impossible but it'll just make it that much harder to find property especially apartments


----------



## Rialeigh (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I have pretty much everything straight to bring her there. (though if anyone discovered something not readily known that is always helpful) She has been micro chipped since I rescued her and luckily there is an official USDA vet about an hour and a half away so that makes it easier. I just don't know what to expect in that area specifically about finding a place to stay that allows pets.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only suggest contacting a few estate agents and asking, pets very much depend on the terms of the lease, would also suggest you search posts by redbourn who's recently moved to Lisbon so there are some links suggestion for apartment search, but he's now on other side of the Tagus


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey there,

My Mom and I just moved to Lisbon from the US with our cat. I think people here are more laid back when it comes to pets than in the States. We didn't have a problem finding a pet friendly place to rent. The people here are very nice, and a lot of people have dogs. You'll see that some people let their dogs poop in the middle of the sidewalk and don't pick it up, so watch where you step!

Make sure that the microchip you got is the European compatible one (ISO). When you go to your Vet to get your paperwork to take to the USDA, you have 10 days from then to leave, after you get it checked at the APHIS office of course. When you get here, you will have to see the Vet at customs, and pay another 30 euros for another certificate. Didn't know that until we got here! The Vet was super nice, but it was very early when we got here and they had to call her to come in, so we had to wait a while. 

Are you taking a taxi from the airport, or renting a car?


----------

